# Where is Setting Located?



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

I used to get notifications on my phone app when I left one or more windows open in the car (2018 M3 AWD). Don't get them anymore. Have not found that setting in car nor on phone app (Droid).

Where is that setting?

A previous "update" did a factory reset on my car and lost ALL settings, profiles, phones, etc. VERY painful to restore that data.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

It's under the locks menu.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Mia Gracie!!!


----------

